# re-reun mergemaster problem



## l2f (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello,

I try to upgrade from 6.3 to 7.2, I follow the following step:
1- from 6.3 to 6.4
2- from 6.4 to 7.2


1- from 6.3 to 6.4 

```
cvsup my_source (src-all, RELENG_6)
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERNCONF=XXXX
make installkernel KERNCONF=XXXX
mv /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.nx
mv /boot/kernel.old /boot/kernel
nextboot -k kernel.nx (to see if my new kernel will boot)
shutdown -r now
reboot as normal
everything went ok: kernel 6.4 with 6.3 binary
nextboot -D
mv /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.YYYY
mv /boot/kernel.nx /boot/kernel
shutdown -r now
boot -s
adjkerntz -i
mount -a -t ufs
mergemaster -p
==> (scared) I answer the default answer: do not replace
exit (from single mode)
the pc continue the boot sequence
got some error concerning some variables (ppp_server) from rc.conf
shutdown -r now
boot -s
```
-- HERE -- I would like to re-run mergemaster as the first time but I don't get what I have the first time I run the command.

Is there a way to start again "mergemaster -p" and get the diff ?

Or do I need to "make installworld" and goto mergemaster -U | Ui | ai

Thanks in advance for your help.

L2F


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

l2f said:
			
		

> ```
> mv /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.nx
> mv /boot/kernel.old /boot/kernel
> nextboot -k kernel.nx (to see if my new kernel will boot)
> ...


These steps are really not needed. If the new kernel doesn't work reboot and choose 6; escape to loader prompt. Then:

```
unload
load /boot/kernel.old/kernel
boot
```
And it will boot your old kernel.

Mergemaster -p should be run _before_ doing a installworld. Take care while merging /etc/passwd and /etc/group.

When you're done with installworld then run the 'full' mergemaster.


----------



## l2f (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello SirDice,

You are right for the reboot step, I program for my living and you never know for sure what will happen, that why I did this step; but I never encounter any problem with FreeBSD after made an installkernel anyway  (every kernel I build, if the make finish right the kernel will boot right, I realized how is so easy in FreeBSD and it's well made) (that why I change from Linux to FreeBSD and I happy with my move).   I will upgrade to 7.2 so on the make installkernel for 7.2, I will read carefully the output of mergemaster.  I will work on the installworld... (1st time I will do it...)

Thanks for you help

Regards

L2F


----------

